# Ye Old Rank Thread



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2004)

*These are the older ranks which we started with.
*

Rank Posts
*Sand*                    0
*Rock*                   14
*Bell*                     34
*Hole*                    46
*100Bells*              97
*1000Bells*           153
*IsolatedHole*       201
*10000Bells*         280
*30000Bells*         340
*ShimmeringHole* 445
*GoldLeaf*            501
*Sprout*               606
*Sappling*             841
*Branch*               976
*Trunk*               1103
*SmallTree*         1300
*Tree*                 1600
*LargeTree*         1701
*MagnificentTree* 1802
*BellTree*            2384
*Garden*             2515
*PureGold*           2811
*LastStanding*      3500


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 3, 2004)

Are there any special abilities for certain ranks?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2004)

Tyoshi said:
			
		

> Are there any special abilities for certain ranks?


 No, only Sages, Employees, and MODs have speacail abilities.


----------



## Bulerias (Dec 3, 2004)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Tyoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 3, 2004)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 4, 2004)

How do you become a sage?


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 4, 2004)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> How do you become a sage?


 That's a very good question.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2004)

You can become a Sage by winning a contest or just like NSider.  Hand picked.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 4, 2004)

Do screen names change colors with new ranks or are they always the same?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 5, 2004)

tyshi it doesn't matter. Were higher than sages.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 5, 2004)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> tyshi it doesn't matter. Were higher than sages.


 I know it doesn't matter for us.  I was just wondering about the members.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 5, 2004)

No, members are in *black*.  Employees in Blue.  Admins and MODs in Red.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 8, 2004)

That isn't fair. All the employes did is just tell you that they wanted to be an employee. We have to post a lot and use our brains to win contest. I really do think that you should make the powers equal. And it seems like the employees are like normal people because they don't do much.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 8, 2004)

No offense to any employees.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 8, 2004)

[quote="] No offense to any employees. [/quote]
 I won a contest to be a sage and I am working on TBT Guides..


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 8, 2004)

and i have the most posts on the site as well as helping tyoshi with tbt guides.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 9, 2004)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> and i have the most posts on the site as well as helping tyoshi with tbt guides.


 No I am saying that like we don't get to do as much stuff as you. And sages could deffinatly help you with your guides.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 9, 2004)

And I am catching up on you with posts.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 9, 2004)

Now I am ahead of you with posts. I love replying to people. Do you think PM's should count as posting.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 9, 2004)

TYOSHI90 said:
			
		

> [quote="] No offense to any employees.


I won a contest to be a sage and I am working on TBT Guides.. [/quote]
 Which is also why I don't have as much time to post.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 9, 2004)

TYOSHI90 said:
			
		

> [quote="] No offense to any employees.


I won a contest to be a sage and I am working on TBT Guides.. [/quote]
 Do you mean here or on the NSider?


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 9, 2004)

] [quote="TYOSHI90 said:
			
		

> [quote="] No offense to any employees.


I won a contest to be a sage and I am working on TBT Guides.. [/quote]
Do you mean here or on the NSider? [/quote]
I won a contest to be a sage here and I'm too busy to post much at both places.  I'm almost done with October now for the Calendar of Events.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 9, 2004)

All Ranks Will be changed.  This includes colors, new ranks, and specail abilities.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 9, 2004)

why?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 9, 2004)

why not?  The new one are bigger and better.  H
eres a task for someone:  tell me the total amount of normal memeber rankings there are.  Not including specail ranks... just from Goomba to Plumber.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 9, 2004)

There are 34.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 9, 2004)

That's a bunch.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 9, 2004)

why do you need that number???


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 9, 2004)

TYOSHI90 said:
			
		

> There are 34.


 aaa... welll I was trying to get ours the same amount, but we have 48!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 10, 2004)

Just 14 over. Nit that much


----------



## MR.JUJU (Dec 11, 2004)

do you have to be a curtain rank to have a sig? (e.g.-rock)


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 11, 2004)

There wasn't a requirement before, but then again he is changing all the ranks, colors, and special abilities.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 16, 2004)

That wouldn't be a horrible thing.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 30, 2004)

This is a very good thread. Thanks for creating it Storm.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 2, 2005)

MR.JUJU said:
			
		

> do you have to be a curtain rank to have a sig? (e.g.-rock)


 No, not at this moment.


----------



## MALLOW276N (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for posting this Storm... I was wondering what the ranks were.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 5, 2005)

MALLOW276N said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this Storm... I was wondering what the ranks were.


 It's what he does.


----------



## NINTENDORI (Jan 6, 2005)

MALLOW276N said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this Storm... I was wondering what the ranks were.


 Yeah, me too. I didn't know at the beggining but now...here it is.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 8, 2005)

Which is higher Sage, MOD, or Employee?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 8, 2005)

SPORGE27 said:
			
		

> Which is higher Sage, MOD, or Employee?


 Sage is lower, but Moderator and Employee are the same thing.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 8, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Tyoshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You know Storm, you should change that. Users should have some abilities, like editing. I would really like that.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 15, 2005)

Yo don't have to worry about that now.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 16, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Yo don't have to worry about that now.


 No I don't, because Sages can edit their posts.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 16, 2005)

The New Ranks wil include specail abilities like, Editing, Poll Making,  Larger PM Inbox, ect.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 16, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> The New Ranks wil include specail abilities like, Editing, Poll Making, Larger PM Inbox, ect.


Oh, this sounds good. The lucky dogs.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 21, 2005)

im soon to bell.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 21, 2005)

rock-bell. to me. I don't know if I have to post my rank up here, but I already did.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 23, 2005)

I just found out im a sprout.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 23, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I just found out im a sprout.


 wow. im 100 bells right now.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 23, 2005)

I can't wait for the new ranks.


----------



## SLACKER6 (Jan 23, 2005)

So you can become a sage in this forum and what abilities do employees get.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 23, 2005)

SLACKER6 said:
			
		

> So you can become a sage in this forum and what abilities do employees get.


 They don't get any.  All they have is the ability to post in employees only boards and answer questions and participate in events in the ACAC.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 24, 2005)

Well yah, an employee is almost the same as a sage.  But most of the employees are MODs.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 24, 2005)

And also (I think...), employees can access the Sages Only Board.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 26, 2005)

im 1000 bells. I feel so lucky.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 26, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> And also (I think...), employees can access the Sages Only Board.


 I think they can because you have posted there and your not a sage.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 26, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> im isolated hole. I feel so lucky.


 edit. im isoated hole.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 26, 2005)

Can I add some ranks?

Gracie, Crazy Redd?

If you can, please add them to somewhere in the list.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 26, 2005)

i'm going to be a sapling soon.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 26, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> i'm going to be a sapling soon.


 good for you!  But you might not get to it...

Isn't Storm going to make you a Mod before you get to Sapling?


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 27, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bastioise ain't a mod? I tought (he or she) was a mod.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 29, 2005)

hi guys. im 10000 bells!!


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 30, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> hi guys. im 10000 bells!!


 congrats!


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 30, 2005)

i don't know if storm will or not. but sappling is a long ways away.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 30, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> i don't know if storm will or not. but sappling is a long ways away.


 you need like 100 more post to get to sapling.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jan 30, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> ZERO_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jan 31, 2005)

pretty far away. I want to be last one standing though. by the way i'm a he.


----------



## Bulerias (Jan 31, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> pretty far away. I want to be last one standing though. by the way i'm a he.


 Last one standing?  What do you mean?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 31, 2005)

That's the final rank.

It basically means that your a tree that's so old that there's nothing else but you... pretty weird huh?


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 1, 2005)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> That's the final rank.
> 
> It basically means that your a tree that's so old that there's nothing else but you... pretty weird huh?


 wierd. but the new ranks won't have the same names right?


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 1, 2005)

OMG im going to be sage,but why?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 2, 2005)

the ranks will change. I'm just saying thats my goal now. You have been pretty active so theres no reason yo shouldn't be a sage.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 3, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> the ranks will change. I'm just saying thats my goal now. You have been pretty active so theres no reason yo shouldn't be a sage.


 so it was my activeness. interesting.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 6, 2005)

isn't it though.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 6, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> isn't it though.


 what?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 17, 2005)

interesting.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 19, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> interesting.


 what is interesting?


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 19, 2005)

that because of your activeness your a sage...Isn't that interesting....


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 20, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> that because of your activeness your a sage...Isn't that interesting....


 well, at Nsider you have to be active and post good posts for 3 months.  Almost the same thing.


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 20, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well, its harder to become a sage in nsider than here.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 21, 2005)

because theres 185,000 members!


----------



## Zero_13 (Feb 23, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> because theres 185,000 members!


 not really. we have less than 100,000 and more than 80,000


----------



## Bastoise99 (Feb 23, 2005)

at nsider? I heard we have 185000 at nnsider


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 12, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 19, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> at nsider? I heard we have 185000 at nnsider


 um... we have aruond 108000  members`


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 19, 2005)

Why is this pinned and why is it here?


----------



## Mino (Jun 19, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> Why is this pinned and why is it here?


 It was the original rank...  Er...  I dunno.  :wacko:


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 19, 2005)

Woah, unpin.


----------



## Zero_13 (Jun 20, 2005)

its still pinned


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 20, 2005)

ZERO_13 said:
			
		

> its still pinned


 No, it's not.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 20, 2005)

tis our history, thats why it was pinned... but i guess you needed to conserve tac's!     

*remembers being a rock*

ahh.... pretty....


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 24, 2009)

So I would be a branch then


----------



## Megamannt125 (Apr 24, 2009)

I would be a LastStanding.


----------



## Jman (Apr 24, 2009)

Must you guys bump a topic that is nearly 4 and a half years old? xD

Those aren't even the ranks anymore. (that I know of, anyways)


----------



## MitchHanson (Apr 24, 2009)

Jman said:
			
		

> Must you guys bump a topic that is nearly 4 and a half years old? xD
> 
> Those aren't even the ranks anymore. (that I know of, anyways)


I just thought it'd be cool to see what our ranks would be back then :O it's better than making a new topic


----------

